

Microsoft Skips Windows 9, Heads Straight to Windows 10 - user_235711
http://recode.net/2014/09/30/microsoft-skips-windows-9-heads-straight-to-windows-10/

======
dmfdmf
Maybe they can call it OS X using a Roman numeral for the version, that would
be good for marketing.

------
lutusp
Quote: “Windows 10 will be our most comprehensive platform ever,” Windows
chief Terry Myerson said at a briefing with reporters in San Francisco. “It
wouldn’t be right to call it Windows 9.”

Sorry, I must have missed something -- does someone at Microsoft dislike the
perfectly reasonable number 9? Is it something subtle, like the fact that when
pronounced, it sounds like "No" in German ( _nein_ )?

This is unfair and discriminatory to the number 9, and it only postpones the
day when Microsoft will have to announce Windows 11, a much less attractive
number than 9.

------
touristtam
what s the compelling argument to move from windows 7 anyway?

